# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  ICC World 2020 Cricket

## Katy

Has anybody seen any of the 2020 World cricket, its being held in England at the moment, Collingwoods England didnt get off the the best start as they were beaten by Holland. 

Some of the games have been really good, i hated test cricket as i found it really boring and long, but this is over in a day, well a few hours and is really exciting, i think 2020 is definitly the way forward. I am hoping to go to a championship game and see Lancashire. By having only the 20 overs it means that there are lots of big hits and just go for the win instead of calculating tatics. Some big names playing as well.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

ive been watching the highlights and its been good some good matches especially the NZ/South Africa match irs wide open as to who can win it I think after the Aussies went out. 

I agree with you that Test cricket is quite boring and 20 20 is good fun but at the same time you could say theres getting too much of it with teams playing eaxh other before a one day series starts, the IPL, the world cup and domestic although it is great fun to warch.

----------


## Katy

The English Women have won the ICC women's tournament. They beat by New Zealand his morning by 6 wickets. 

They are becoming unstoppable. They are now world cup winners, world 2020 winners and the holders of the ashes.

----------


## Meh

I can quite happily watch test cricket alongside 20/20. Test cricket is more of an art form than 20/20.

I really felt sorry for the Sri Lankan team. They were the superior team throughout the tournament but Pakistan peaked at the right time. Watching the English ladies thrash NZ was entertaining - men take note.

----------

